# Trail Riding Maryland



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have heard Rachel Carson Park is good......right down the road from Oatlands. I would check into that. Or trailer to Schooley Mill. That used to be a favorite of mine when I lived in MD, and not far at all. Their trails are groomed, they have a ring and a small cross country course. Have fun!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh that's perfect! I board at Oatlands


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Rachel Carson is not all that big in my experience (at least the part that has trailer parking area). And what I don't like much you can't go on all trails there (there are signs posted). Do you trailer? I know Patuxent Park you can ride forever, as well as Patapsco (that one is quite far from you though). You can get more info on different parks and what's closer to you here: TROT - Trail Riders of Today - The Parks we ride in


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Say hi to star fpr me.....I have known her longer than I will admit. Lol. She used to keep Charlie at my neighbors, get her to have Ladies night at Oatlands. We used to have a great time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

